# Grenville



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

I am going to try to be there.


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Hmmm, I may..but there is also one in Quebec..with their new Pro 3D tour group....Serge


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Pro? Do tell.... What's up with that?

Is Aylmer doing their's that weekend?


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

http://pro3d.ca/?page=accueil

Only in French thou.....Serge


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

ok... So, is this just a new 3-D Association in Quebec? Or does "pro" imply cash prizes?


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Just stay home Andy!!


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Crashman said:


> Just stay home Andy!!


I didnt realise you had a bow left....oh ya...i remember you wanted to borrow one of my BOWTECHS...

Hope your going Pete..

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Yeah I might have to borrow one of your Bow-wrecks...when I need an anchor for my boat!


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

This shoot is a great way to bring in the new year... needless to say I'll be there with a fresh Sir Wilfred Laurier in my pocket ripe for the signing


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Any body else going?

Going to be pretty skinny crowd if nobody else comes.....and i dont meen weight wise like me , tinker and nuge...LOL



Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

GWN_Nuge said:


> This shoot is a great way to bring in the new year... needless to say I'll be there with a fresh Sir Wilfred Laurier in my pocket ripe for the signing


Lets make it a Sir John A Macdonald.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

DODGE-3D said:


> Lets make it a Sir John A Macdonald.


Not that im saying im going to kick your butt Dan..LOL :mg:
But my 82nd last year was putting Tinkers shooting to shame. once in a life works for me.{hey i gotta get them in there while the iron is still hot]..LOL:teeth:
You in there for the $5 Dan...?

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Is this for high score of the day.If so I am in.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

DODGE-3D said:


> Is this for high score of the day.If so I am in.


High score of the day it is...:shade:
I am getting cocky arnt i ?......:mg:
Its tinker, Mike A , Buttler, Nuge and my self.....it will be nice to take some new money...LOL
Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

3--d said:


> High score of the day it is...:shade:
> I am getting cocky arnt i ?......:mg:
> Its tinker, Mike A , Buttler, Nuge and my self.....it will be nice to take some new money...LOL
> Andy
> ...


What were you guys going to shoot for.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

DODGE-3D said:


> What were you guys going to shoot for.


We usually each throw 5 into the pot, winner takes the beans. I'll be glad to donate to fin to Dan. Andy or Tinker on the other hand... I'll never hear the end of it


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*fin*

Im thinking its going to be the BOWTECHS against the hoyts,,,,,:mg:

Andy


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

I am bringing back-up.:mg:


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*can anyone play*

How about we offer this to all the shooters at the door. I am sure we can talk Angel into adding this into the program! The more entries the better I do have a new bow coming that I will need to pay for when it arrives. Imagine next year when I win with the bow that you guys paid for this year!LoL:wink:


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Man that would be one heck of a win wouldn't it!


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

3--d said:


> Im thinking its going to be the BOWTECHS against the hoyts,,,,,:mg:
> 
> Andy


Thank God the big guy is my corner


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Hey now*

everyone seems to be a bit high on them self in here!
We will half to see what happens.

Andy how many times did yo beat me last summer ????
And i do have the crown from the last shoot i do say
i have a tree stand and a game trail camera to prove it



LOL

Tinker


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

hotwheels said:


> everyone seems to be a bit high on them self in here!
> We will half to see what happens.
> 
> Andy how many times did yo beat me last summer ????
> ...


Just Andy bud


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*High Score*

Would everyone be interested in a purse for the high score of the day? It would be extra above the entrance fee and winner takes all! Do you want to keep as a side bet or would you like to see it added to the program? I may be able to influence Angel into running something for us! It would be for high score of the day no class break downs(including crossbow).


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Cxl vs acc*

the carbon express CXL arrows don't realy stand up to pounding from acc's do they? 
If they are in the smenter they get pounded

Tinker


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*????????????*

Hey guys I shoot a recurve what do you do spot me 100 points than I`m in as well lol ted


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey Serge, I'd go but everyone would be pissed at me for winning with only one hand and no spine ;-)
Rick


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> Hey guys I shoot a recurve what do you do spot me 100 points than I`m in as well lol ted


Hey Ted! I've seen you shoot a recurve, I think you should give me the handicap


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

ont.deerhunter said:


> Would everyone be interested in a purse for the high score of the day? It would be extra above the entrance fee and winner takes all! Do you want to keep as a side bet or would you like to see it added to the program? I may be able to influence Angel into running something for us! It would be for high score of the day no class break downs(including crossbow).


Lets keep it a side bet Paul
What we ususally do is sign the fiver so we know how many we have donated to tinker over the year...LOL

How do you think he bought the airbourne last year..? :mg:

Andy

You in Paul?

:darkbeer:


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

Who's setting up the targets ?


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*Side Bet*

I was really just stirring the pot a little! I will be helping set up the targets as usual. That will put me out! We can always put an orange dot at an unmarked yargage at the end of the shoot as we did last year! I would not want to make it unfair by knowing all the yardages. Everbody must know that its 36 yds straight across by now!! See you all there!!! Paul :darkbeer:


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

Is there anything that we can do,or may have done something wrong in the past that can make this a better shoot. Any suggestions? I am not in charge by any means but always like to help Angel out! It costs a lot of money to rent the building and heat it and would like to see as many people as possible attend. There are not to many indoor shoots that can shoot the yardages that we have at this building! Any help would be appreciated! All constructive ideas will be related directly to Angel. Thanks Paul


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

Charge a little more and get it to a comfortable temperature in there. The first couple of shoots turned alot of people away. Its going to be real cold starting tomorrow and running through till Saturday. turning the heat on the night before or the morning of will not suffice. 

Other than that I think the course is normally well set up, all you have to keep in mind is to set it up to challenge the average Joe , not the high end shooter.

Oh yeah and make sure someone cuts a hole in the building so we can see all those 36 yd targets straight across. :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Thats why they are always high in the 8. 36yrds right.Heat is a must.


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Paul, a couple suggestions for consideration. Grenville's done the 3rd weekend in Jan twice now, I think. Aylmer has been doing that weekend for much longer and pulls from a fair distance. Any chance of moving to the weekend after next year so the 2 shoots don't compete? That way you'd get the Quebec crowd too. 

I missed last year's indoor stuff, and I apologise if you've already sorted this one out. I do remember in the past shooting 2 targets at a time there. It makes the wait getting to the line seem like forever. You can only have 10 groups at a time shooting instead of 20.

Other than that and the heat-humidity issue, I've always enjoyed their shoots. I'm hoping I can make their show-shoot combo later in the season.


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*Heat*

I have talked with Angel as well as the man in charge of the heat and renting the building. We will have heat!! .The club has also purchased a bunch of new targets on top of all the new targets purchased last year! Should be a great shoot! Hope to see you all there!!


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*Heat*

Heat is going to be a bonus this weekend for sure...Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr
Hope there is going to be enough shooters to cover costs this year...definiatly charge more ...$20 might be better

15 0r 20 targets this year?


Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

Advetise that there will be heat and they will come..... LOL :shade:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Suggestions*

Don't go to 4 shooters per station leave it as 4 shooters per two stations
Angel did the one shoot last year that way and it was very crampped and it seemed to take a great deal longer to get through the shoot.

Second put in a warm up bag/On deck 

Just my thoughts


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

No need for a warm up bag ,that just slows thing down also,and shoot it 1 target per 4 person group ,shooting 2 targets at a time is much slower.Thats how every body else runs ther indoor 3D.


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*Suggestions*

I am going to print all the suggestions right from the forum and bring it with me to show Angel. I am not running the show but I will do what I can to make it as successful as possible.Thanks guys! Paul:darkbeer:


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

If your going to go with a 1 target per group , you'll need to move the fence/barracade back farther. Probably makes more sense to shoot only 1 target as you'll have more people in the line shooting and the cycle time for shooters waiting will be less. 

Lots of room compared to most indoor shoots so 1 target at a time should pose no major issues.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

DODGE-3D said:


> No need for a warm up bag ,that just slows thing down also,and shoot it 1 target per 4 person group ,shooting 2 targets at a time is much slower.Thats how every body else runs ther indoor 3D.


Hey...i need all the help i can get
But a warm up bag is a good idea,lots of room for one and the group on deck can shoot

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

I have only ever been to other indoor shoot where they had a warm up bag and you paid a $1 to shoot it.Like Andy said the group on deck is the only one shooting it.


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

We are going to have heat but we need your support to help recoupe the extra money as it has been so cold this week. I (H.P. Automotive) am going to sponsor some money to help with the heat bill. This is one of the best shoots of the year not many indoor shoots can attain max yardages! Thanks Paul Shipclark. How about some of you field shooters that I met in Peterborough last fall????


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

It's just too bad that this shoot is on the same day as a lot of the OAA IFAA indoors...


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Hats off to Angel and Paul,the shoot was great.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

The shoot was great...weather didnt hinder too many people from not showing up

Good job

Andy

:darkbeer:

Nice shooting Danny......hard to match that:beer:


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Lots of fun to be had as usual! Worth the drive and I'd like to say thanks to the hosts, great job!

Cheers,


----------



## canadabowhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

thanks a lot to those who put that shoot on. It was my first and I had an awesome time. I didn't want to leave to be honest! I will shoot many in the future. thanks to the Kingston fellas for all the help too. you know who you guys are!

Drew


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*Thanks*

I would like to thank all those that attended the shoot on Sunday!! Everyone that I talked with said they had a great time! Thanks guys for your support and once again any suggestions for the next shoot would be appreciated! Look forward to seeing everyone at the next one!!! Once again, Thanks Paul


----------

